# Snowboard Theft



## Easto (Feb 25, 2012)

Have you ever had a snowboard stolen?

Did you get it back?

What's the best way to keep your equipment safe when you go into the lodge for a break?

What type of locking mechanism do you suggest?

Is Board theft common at your hill?


----------



## Easto (Feb 25, 2012)

Do you use a combination lock or do you use a key lock?

Just curious what works best in the cold weather or snow conditions. 

Is this like something you would use?


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

Log chain then a hardend steel lock. Anything less than a side grinder is taking it off.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Simple solution put a sticker that says "if stealing this please leave bindings don't have spare" usually works.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I'd imagine that lots of boards probably get stolen, I don't know of anyone personally that has had one stolen. Oh, not true sorry. My ex girlfriends brother had his brand new Ride Machete with brand new bindings stolen last year. He paid over %800 for the whole package & I think he only rode it about 5 times.

I used to bring a cable & padlock, but it's been locking my bbq up last couple years.

Now it either goes in my truck or I try to out smart them. 

Usually there are lots of cable locks & chains all ready locked too the racks. I try to find on that will entangle around my board. So it @ least appears as though it's locked up. I twist, loop & wrap it around. So it's not an easy grab & run, you have to know how to unravel it.

Other days when the racks are packed full with boards, I will do a quick scan & find a section of really expensive boards that I wished were mine.
Then tuck mine in behind all those ones, with the theory "who's gonna push all these wicked boards aside to get to mine". 

Plus it makes me feel SMART.

There isn't any power outlets too use a grinder @ my mountains. This I know because I have an electric cab heater in my truck & I carry 2) 100 foot extension cords in it. I've looked for one so I can plug my truck in. It's the best thing ever, I carry a comforter & pillow behind my seat. I've slept in my truck many times.

I just wish I was three inches shorter, height wise.

TT


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I like going to a hill where I've never seen a board lock, and the only time I've heard of a board getting stolen they actually found the dude.


----------



## hankdatank (May 1, 2012)

I once had my board stolen, the guy kinda looked like this. 









I wasn't sure what to be more scared of, losing my board or getting drilled by that dude.:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Is it bad if they steal your lock and leave the board?


----------



## Hidde (Oct 28, 2010)

BoardWalk said:


> Is it bad if they steal your lock and leave the board?


Yes. That's the most terrible thing that could ever happen to anyone.

Never heard of a board getting stolen, a friend of mine his skis got stolen last year at our snowtrip though. Tbh I don't think I've ever seen boards or skis with locks.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

jdmccright said:


> Log chain then a hardend steel lock. Anything less than a side grinder is taking it off.


Got a screwdriver? 60 seconds or so and all you have is a binding dangling on a chain.


----------



## vukovi21 (Feb 17, 2012)

this is somethig that i have always thought about..never heard about board being stolen,or seen locks on boards...but just to be safe always left my proto in my sight


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Stolen snowboards happen at all resorts, some more so than others. I know the season before last, Summit County was getting hit hard. I'm not sure if that's eased up some or not.

I've never really heard much of an issue with it at Loveland, but I'm sure it happens occasionally. Just wait until the methheads along the I-70 corridor between Idaho Springs and Georgetown realize what an easy score lifting gear from Loveland would be...


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I am a total spaz when it comes to my board and prefer to keep it in sight even though I carry a lock. My friends make fun of me but I'm the one who spent almost $600 on a '12 NS, and I'll replace it when its destroyed, not stolen.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

every resort I went to last year had this system available and I always used it.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Sassicaia said:


> every resort I went to last year had this system available and I always used it.


I see these fucken racks ALL over the place (like every fucken mountain) but I've NEVER seen the lock bit! Are they purchased separately? Rented? Looks proprietary.

Always wondered about those racks.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Hidde said:


> Tbh I don't think I've ever seen boards or skis with locks.


So lock theft is widespread...


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> I see these fucken racks ALL over the place (like every fucken mountain) but I've NEVER seen the lock bit! Are they purchased separately? Rented? Looks proprietary.
> 
> Always wondered about those racks.


If you see the racks then all the local stores should stock the locks. They look like this, and are about $25-$30 bucks. VERY easy to use and carry around. A must IMO...


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

+1 to the ski key...










I can't say I've ever been to a resort that doesn't have the ski key system. Small, it's in my pocket all the time so it works at the mid-mountain and upper mountain lodges. Even if I'm just heading in the lodge for 30 seconds to drain the lizard it gets locked.

Is it foolproof? Of course not. I lost the trigger lock key for one of my shotguns and in less than a minute with a drill and crowbar I had the thing off. Is it a deterrent? Absolutely...

My boards are insured by the deductible is $1000 or so. I'd rather keep the board thank you very much!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Sassicaia said:


> If you see the racks then all the local stores should stock the locks. They look like this, and are about $25-$30 bucks. VERY easy to use and carry around. A must IMO...





poutanen said:


> +1 to the ski key...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right on, that looks less bulky than my Dakine lock, which was cheap and works but I really don't like it in any of my pockets. ty. :thumbsup:


----------



## Easto (Feb 25, 2012)

I figure if I lock my board then they will steal the one beside mine that is unlocked.

Sure with a screwdriver or a blow torch or a chain saw you can get through any lock. But one would think that a thief wouldn't want to be drawing attention and would like to grab the board quick and leave. The more time they spend removing bindings and breaking locks the greater the chance the board owner is going to come back.

It would be nice if snowboards had serial numbers on them.

The snowboard community seems pretty tight and having a data base on stolen boards would be helpful. Even if a hadnful of people get charged and another handful get their board back it would be a success.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Does anyone remember the K2 Eldorado from about 10 or 12 years ago?

It had about a half inch grommet hole in the tail, Apparently for towing it.
I always thought it was for locking it up, but it was a brilliant idea.
If every board had it, I don't think any boards would get stolen. Well moist anyways.

I tried to find a pic of just the tail but, no luck.

TT


----------



## hpin (Feb 11, 2010)

Easto said:


> It would be nice if snowboards had serial numbers on them.


I have numbers on most of the snowboards I've owned, Ride, Gnu, Libtech, Endeavor.
It's usually located at the toe edge between the bindings or close to the rear binding when riding regular. I suspect these are inventory control numbers.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yep, lots of manufacturers number their boards. NS does too.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Easto said:


> I figure if I lock my board then they will steal the one beside mine that is unlocked.
> 
> Sure with a screwdriver or a blow torch or a chain saw you can get through any lock. But one would think that a thief wouldn't want to be drawing attention and would like to grab the board quick and leave. The more time they spend removing bindings and breaking locks the greater the chance the board owner is going to come back.
> 
> ...


Don't all snowboards have serial numbers on them?

I just checked all mine, every single one has a serial number.
Starting from the Kemper Phantom from about 1990 up till my last years NS.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't think my Capita does right off the top of my head, but I wouldn't swear to it.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah everything from my 1995 Kemper Freestyle on up has had a serial number (yes I've only owned 3 boards, but that includes the GFs board and every one I've ever seen off the top of my head). Trouble with a serial number is it's no different from a TV serial number. It could be useful if you had a record of it, and the cops found it. 

Hell I had a car stereo stolen by a "buddy" of mine in high scool. I still had the boxes, serial numbers, receipts, everything. I led the cops to his house where they found the speakers, but since he peeled the labels off they said they couldn't identify them!!!

Bottom line is the best way to keep something is to not have it stolen in the first place. If everybody left a wallet with $500-$2000 cash in it sitting outside the lodge unlocked, would you? I'd still lock up my wallet even if everyone else left theirs out...


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> That ski lock thing is awesome. I wish Meadows had those! I dont leave that Cobra period locked or not. It even goes into the shitter stall with me....:laugh:


Just looked it up and looks like the company's based out of Whistler. Probably why I've seen them all over Canada. I seem to remember Jay Peak having them in Vermont, but they're 15 mins from the Canadian border and have a lot of Canuck skiers/riders on their slopes.

I sort of figured they were standard at all resorts! It's a fair investment to begin with though, considering the resorts have to buy the racks specific to their locks.

The T7 makes me paranoid sometimes. There's one lodge at Nakiska that doesn't have any ski-key racks outside, and once I went in for 20 minutes with it outside and I was nervous the whole time. Having $1500 MSRP worth of board and binding out there for someone to take isn't fun! So now I sit outside at that lodge and the board sits with me at the picnic table, somebody has a problem with that and they can take it up with the board... He's not much of a talker...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

One warning. Do not get those locks wet. When the water freezes inside them, you discover that the keys are made of very soft, bendable metal. Then you invent new swear words.


----------



## mrmidWest (Sep 26, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Got a screwdriver? 60 seconds or so and all you have is a binding dangling on a chain.


True, but hopefully someone will see that and be like "WTF?" I know I would..



linvillegorge said:


> I don't think my Capita does right off the top of my head, but I wouldn't swear to it.


I'm pretty sure it does, I know mine does, but it took me FOREVER to find it. Like I swore it wasn't there when I looked and then one day I noticed it when I wasn't looking for it.

As for the original question, my first board got stolen on a Thursday night at Devil's Head in WI. My friends were done and I just left my board by the door when I went in to take a piss before I took one last run. Came out and it was gone. It was a Morrow Radium with Morrow bindings, so it wasn't a HUGE loss but I ordered a Ride Kink w/ Ride bindings the next day. Needless to say I've never made the same mistake again. I use the board check every time if it's available and have a rifle cable and padlock for if it's not.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Donutz said:


> One warning. Do not get those locks wet. When the water freezes inside them, you discover that the keys are made of very soft, bendable metal. Then you invent new swear words.


Yeah I do two things, I always bang off the snow/ice from the metal pin that goes into the lock, and the lock itself stays in my inside jacket pocket where it stays dry (beside my phone). If it ever froze on me I'd grab some hot water from the lodge to thaw it out methinks... :thumbsup::thumbsup: yeah yeah better than just turning until she breaks! :cheeky4:


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Sassicaia said:


> every resort I went to last year had this system available and I always used it.


Yeah, that's what I use. Only problem is finding a unused slot if the resort doesn't have enough racks.

I have seen the maintenance guys try to get one off for someone who lost their key. Took them quite a while and it wasn't unobtrusive. Leave the extra key in your car.


----------



## hankdatank (May 1, 2012)

You guys need to worry less about locking your boards and more about unlocking your packages. Maybe if your balls could hang freely you wouldn't be such bitches on the slope! HAahahaa just kidding... kinda:cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4:


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

^Trololololol


----------



## hankdatank (May 1, 2012)

HoboMaster said:


> ^Trololololol


You guys are just straight paranoid. Just cause someone wants to talk a little shit doesn't make them a troll. Also your avatar is fucking lame. My lack of an avatar is cooler.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

hankdatank said:


> You guys are just straight paranoid. Just cause someone wants to talk a little shit doesn't make them a troll. Also your avatar is fucking lame. My lack of an avatar is cooler.


Are you the reincarnation of an Aztec penis worshipping god or something? Otherwise you wouldn't come on here posting pictures of penis pieces... Uh oh. I'm feeding the troll.... NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hankdatank (May 1, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Are you the reincarnation of an Aztec penis worshipping god or something? Otherwise you wouldn't come on here posting pictures of penis pieces... Uh oh. I'm feeding the troll.... NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Why the fuck would an Aztec god worship a penis, you speak nonsense. It's a chastity belt son, and were talking locks, a fucking joke. Gawd damn uptight folks in this forum.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Until you post something constructive that's actually related to snowboarding, I'm going to assume you're a troll. Registering and then immediately baiting people with inappropriate images in multiple threads, it just screams troll.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

hankdatank said:


> Why the fuck would an Aztec god worship a penis, you speak nonsense. It's a chastity belt son, and were talking locks, a fucking joke. Gawd damn uptight folks in this forum.


no you need to calm teh fuck down motherfucker! :cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

hankdatank said:


> Why the fuck would an Aztec god worship a penis, you speak nonsense. It's a chastity belt son, and were talking locks, a fucking joke. Gawd damn uptight folks in this forum.


OH GOD IF I KEEP FEEDING THEY'RE GOING TO MULTIPLY!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## hankdatank (May 1, 2012)

poutanen said:


> OH GOD IF I KEEP FEEDING THEY'RE GOING TO MULTIPLY!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


Fucking A, you guys want something productive?

Here is a sick video of some snowboarding.

YES. It's the Whistler Section! on Vimeo

Now get that dildo out of your butts.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

You've redeemed yourself... for now.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

mrmidWest said:


> I'm pretty sure it does, I know mine does, but it took me FOREVER to find it. Like I swore it wasn't there when I looked and then one day I noticed it when I wasn't looking for it.


Yep, you're right. I just took a look and it does have a serial number engraved on it, but it's not in a different color from the topsheet like most manufacturers do. I'd never even noticed it before.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

hankdatank said:


> You guys are just straight paranoid. Just cause someone wants to talk a little shit doesn't make them a troll. Also your avatar is fucking lame. My lack of an avatar is cooler.


You suck at this. What's funny is that you're actively searching for pictures of half-naked men. You're trolling yourself!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

hankdatank said:


> Fucking A, you guys want something productive?


If I was having a problem being productive I'd take Exlax... :cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4:


----------



## Ollie78 (Apr 14, 2012)

I probably shouldn't admit this, buuuuuuuuuut..........I do like to occasionally leave my board unsecured, within eyesight, while I relax in the cafeteria...............Just waiting.................No, takers yet


----------



## otisdelarosa (Dec 29, 2011)

hankdatank said:


> I once had my board stolen, the guy kinda looked like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh: it's more scary to be drilled :laugh: Even in the ski resort I play, snowboard theft are rampant. But it would be best if you always bring your board with you.


----------

